# Pachira aquatica



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 21, 2010)

*Is Pachira aquatica (aka Money Tree) safe in my Redfoot enivronment?*
















haha you probably get the picture (no pun intended)

PS Jade is also referred to as "Money plant/tree" fyi, so don't get confused.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 21, 2010)

Its native to Central & South America according to wiki... which is where Redfoots are from... And I'm just wanting to use it in the cage not feed it to them btw


----------

